# Bicycle Trailer Rack Mod



## panofish (Oct 12, 2012)

This was a relatively simple but neat machining operation to modify an off the shelf bike rack, so that I could attach it to my trailer tongue.

Here's a 3 minute video:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksukKW-qiDQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksukKW-qiDQ[/ame]


----------



## hobby (Oct 13, 2012)

excellent inginuity,

That's a clever idea for automatic feed on your bandsaw.

That was a nice presentation, I like how you started out with showing the design concept step by step on your cad program, then the actual produvtion sequence as well.

And your design past the vigorous test of a 600 mile camping trip. 
It's a well thought out and executed design.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 14, 2012)

Very ingenious and well thought out solution!!!----Brian


----------

